# Troon Anthems: Nominations



## Patricia Highsmith (Nov 20, 2020)

Every movement needs an Anthem. I nominate "Once, Twice, Three Times A Lady" by Lionel Ritchie as the Troon Anthem. 
Sung to oneself (in the mirror) it is introspective, self obsessed, maudlin, and documents the three ages of Troonery: Fantasy, Acting Out, and The Great TRANSformation. *

*TRANsformationmay be as little as lippy, and a mumu, right through to bursting breast implants and or a gangrenous axe wound. 

Instrumental tracks are harder to consider in this category, But Chet Atkins' fingering of Alley Cat brings to mind a certain litigant Hayden, but, no, it's not universal enough.










						Lionel Richie - Three times a lady
					

Live 2007




					www.youtube.com
				












						Alley Cat
					

Provided to YouTube by RCA Records Label Nashville Alley Cat · Chet Atkins The Essential Chet Atkins ℗ Originally released 1963. All rights reserved by Sony ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Pizza Time (Nov 20, 2020)

This thread is shit but I'm going to contribute anyway.

Troons live to delusionally coopt femininity, so really any "girl power" song would fit, but here's my choice.


----------



## Krystal (Nov 20, 2020)

Bonus if this is the official troon video


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 20, 2020)

Why not throw in some BDSM, since that's what they're into?


----------



## LolRaccoon (Nov 20, 2020)

I have heard trans men say that "Detachable Penis" by King Missile is their anthem.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 20, 2020)

Trannies claim their anthem is “Lean on Me”? Idk why that particular song but apparently that’s what they like.


----------



## Yuuko Aioi (Nov 20, 2020)

The optimism of the childish melody symbolizes the innocence and purity of the movement, the violence associated with it is either an accidental byproduct of goodwill or the deliberate wrongdoing of our enemies, serving as a counterpoint to the movement's unquestionably positive effect on society.
The lyrics contain the movements strongest arguments, further condensing and concentrating the movement's essence into a thought-provoking philosophical artwork.


----------



## Terence Trent D'ARPA (Nov 20, 2020)

There's one particular anthem that comes to mind. And when that unicorn -- @Hellfire -- is up your shoulder, it's already too late.

Don't get too close if you don't wanna be a ghost:


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Nov 20, 2020)

"I Hate Myself and I Want To Die"


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm surprised no one brought up "Dude Looks Like a Lady" by Aerosmith:


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Nov 20, 2020)

There are multiple scenarios where this song is appropriate, this is one of them.





This lyric in particular:
_Goddamn no good stupid liar
Sucking dick your pants on fire_


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 20, 2020)

Suicide is Painless, the theme to MASH


----------



## Analog Devolved (Nov 20, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Trannies claim their anthem is “Lean on Me”? Idk why that particular song but apparently that’s what they like.


Bill Withers is rolling over in his grave.


5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> I'm surprised no one brought up "Dude Looks Like a Lady" by Aerosmith:


Troons fucking wish they looked like a lady.

I nominate "Lola" by the Kinks.








						The Kinks - Lola (Official Audio)
					

Lola was the lead single from the album "Lola Versus Powerman and the Moneygoround, Part One" originally released in the UK and the US in June 1970 and reach...




					youtu.be


----------



## R00T (Nov 20, 2020)

Transgender Dysphoria Blues by Against Me! since its by an actual tranny.

Guess which one the tranny is.


----------



## Neil (Nov 21, 2020)

The tranny national anthem is any song by Hatsune Miku. I have no clue why trannies have latched onto that character so hard in recent years.


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 21, 2020)

this would apply more towards Chloe Segal, though. 



> You can set yourself on fire, but you're never gonna burn burn burn
> You can set yourself on fire, but you're never gonna learn learn learn


----------



## Cowboy Kim (Nov 21, 2020)

Surprised nobodies mentioned Arnold Layne:


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## thrusting (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## lightswitchdoll (Nov 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Lyrics



My vagina has two sets of lips
But I don't get monthly blood drips
My vagina hardly even used

My vagina's got lots of extra skin
They took my outtie and made it an in
Changing Donny to Marie Osmond

Operation successful
But now I gotta pee
Through a miniature hole
Gotta remember to put the seat down
And when I wipe my ass
I go from front to back
Cause I don't want a bladder infection

I never thought I'd miss my vas deferans
I traded it in for a pair of huge cans
Now I get to hang with lesbians

Operation paid up front
Now I show all my friends
My new designer cunt
They think I'm kinda weird
But that's OK with me
Cause now I kick their ass
Playing for the ladies team
Theres nothing finer than having a vagina



edit: sorry for phonefaggotry


----------



## Circular Tyrant (Nov 21, 2020)

the dilation station is now open


----------



## Grog (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## All Cops Are Based (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Milkis (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Nov 21, 2020)

From the album _Infest the Rats' Nest_. Pretty fitting, even if the song alludes to different themes.


----------



## Empty (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## StreetGangsta (Nov 21, 2020)

Zwitter by Rammstein


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 22, 2020)

I just saw the gayest guy on Earth.


----------



## axfaxf (Nov 22, 2020)

"Dude looks like a lady" is a clear winner, but i nominate this for honorable mention :


----------



## rock me amadeus (Nov 22, 2020)

R00T said:


> Transgender Dysphoria Blues by Against Me! since its by an actual tranny.
> View attachment 1740484
> Guess which one the tranny is.


 Wow. I had no idea the Against Me guy trooned out. Aaand he totally sounds like a dainty l'il lady. Imagine that.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Nov 22, 2020)

The search is over.  I have found the ultimate troon anthem:






For a little backstory, this is James Charles Harries who was a child prodigy who appeared on Oprah.  Then he trooned out.  So, instead of using his stellar intellect to find a cure for cancer or combat global warming, he has used it to craft the finest troon anthem that was, is, or ever will be.  You're welcome.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Nov 22, 2020)

"Shaved her legs/And then he was a she":


----------



## R00T (Nov 22, 2020)

rock me amadeus said:


> Wow. I had no idea the Against Me guy trooned out. Aaand he totally sounds like a dainty l'il lady. Imagine that.


It was really bad.  He came out to the band during the recording for New Wave saying he wanted to be a girl, and I wanna say half the band just quit, like "we're done see you" and only the drummer stayed on.  Its why the whole album this song is off is so thin.  He didn't do any vocal training, I forget why so he still has the same voice, and I wanna say he's dating (or was dating) a real woman.  

Really just a mess.


----------



## Westerlund 1 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Trapitalism (Nov 23, 2020)

This version at least.


----------



## Juan? (Nov 23, 2020)

Surprised noone's posted this yet.


----------



## William Tell Underpass (Nov 23, 2020)

Here's a cheery and optimistic song


----------



## Coolio55 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 24, 2020)

This beautiful tune represents their dysphoric need to mutilate their genitals.
Yoda Cock and Ball Torture ASMR - (Hardstyle Remix (2019)) - YouTube


----------



## Large (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Hankypanko (Nov 24, 2020)

Antony and the Johnsons/ANOHNI already exist.


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Nov 24, 2020)

how did none of y'all fuckin think of this?


----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Nov 25, 2020)

"Women look good with men's clothes on
It contains them
Men look good with women's clothes on
It betrays them"


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## naught sock account 1 (Nov 26, 2020)

whatever speedrunners listen too...








						trooning out 2020
					

#tervenmixtape Original video: https://youtu.be/b7-p1T9KfNkSubscribe to troon gang: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW4ULnbeKuZqkk9EK2XUiaA




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 2, 2020)

Britney Spears - I'm Not A Girl, Not Yet A Woman. In honour of this Bash quote. http://bash.org/?16271


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 12, 2020)

The chorus alone is enough for me.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 11, 2022)

Stink Ditch, @Null?


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Nov 29, 2022)

many years ahead of its time, and it describes middle-aged troons to a tee


----------



## CervixHammer (Nov 29, 2022)

This isn't already the National Anthem of Stinkditchistan?:




_Give it all you've got, to fight to the top, so we can know your story._


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Arianne Chan (Dec 6, 2022)

The lyrics say it all


----------



## 3MMA (Dec 6, 2022)

This is the Vaselines with You Think You’re A Man:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Also, Divine version, for comprehensive coverage:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 14, 2022)

This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Troon Me Loose (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 14, 2022)

I couldn't resist


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 15, 2022)

nekrataal said:


> The chorus alone is enough for me.



The more you pay attention to the lyrics and the screenshots and the anime/weeb references the more cutting it gets.


----------



## Where's Waldo? (Dec 15, 2022)

You'll Rebel to Anything (As Long as it's not Challenging), by Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Lisa Frank’s Abortion (Dec 15, 2022)

This one’s for the boomers. 










						The Kinks - Lola (Official Audio)
					

Lola was the lead single from the album "Lola Versus Powerman and the Moneygoround, Part One" originally released in the UK and the US in June 1970 and reach...




					youtu.be


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Dec 15, 2022)

The anthem of trashcan troons:


----------



## tetrahedronwombatshit (Dec 15, 2022)

Chase Icon - SRS

Ultimate HSTS cunt song.


----------



## cherrysour (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## .iota. (Dec 15, 2022)

i'm going to second this nomination:









						Detachable Penis - YouTube Music
					

Provided to YouTube by Rhino Atlantic Detachable Penis · King Missile Happy Hour ℗ 1992 Atlantic Recording Corporation for the United States and WEA Inter...




					music.youtube.com
				




"i was starting to get desperate.
i really don't like being without my penis for too long."


----------



## Cloacan (Dec 15, 2022)

Too on the nose perhaps.


----------

